# MD Novice at Sea Isle 7/27-8-6



## sweetsteve (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello NJ,

Greetings from MD. I am a saltwater novice and will be staying in Sea Isle City next week. I have some experience and equipment from MD bay fishing.

Anyone have advice for fishing the ocean or along the inlet/bay side of the island? Are there general rigs that a good to use.

Not sure what is in season. Is it possible to catch some Blues from shore?

Are any of the charters worth taking a ride?

Lastly, how is the crabbing in the area? Is the peir in town good or do people just walk through the marshes?

Thanks.

Regards,
Stephen


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

This time of year kingfish are abundant down that way. Blues are hit or miss according to their forage and as long as these high water temps stick around striper fishing will be slow or a nite thing.

The Brown sharks have been fun, just save some kingfish heads and try to find a nice slough. Be prepared though, they are big and strong so have your drag loose when waiting for the bite. 

Backbay has been decent for fluke, I haven't heard much else. Stop into RedDog B&T and especially Whale Creek Marina a little north in Strathmere; Karen really caters to the surf guys and will give you the local lowdown.

Any bay rig capable of casting 3 oz or so will be ideal for the kingies, use a short dropper top & bottom rig and bloodworms or fishbites. The sharks demand heavier tackle and some wire at the hook. 

There are plenty of head and charter boats in the area; a visit to the Cape May County
Party & Charter Boat Association website http://www.fishingnj.com/ will get you some numbers to call.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Got to OC, NJ a couple of times the past two weeks and was able to wet some lines in the surf.

Tried clams, bunker and mackeral. Heads of the maks and bunker were best, maybe mak heads slightly better, then mak chunks then bunker chunks and then clams got absolutely nada.

Quick learning I am, ditched clams, put on some 8/0 and 10/0 hooks with 50 pound mono, to 40 pound shock leader to 15 pound main line.

Well, bite offs outdid landings by about 3:1 (either going 100 pound mono or wire leader to hook next time I target the sharks), but did land two really nice ones after some good fighting time (4 1/2' and over 5'), and in the time spent about 6 or 7 excellent, albiet short runs and fights of maybe five to ten minutes and some quicker than that.

All in all had a blast with the sharks, and if you decide that route, go maks all the way.

Good luck and have fun.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*MD novice*

try the inlets......and i saw on here the at 59st bayside there is a pier in to the ICW..(Places to fish)......i would try that at night....sunrise or sunset....u may rent a boat and trying some blue crabs....there is a long jetty at cape may ocean side.....by the coast guard base.........lots of charters and head boats in the area....slamer blues???..last week end the fluke were on the art reefs........jersey out


----------



## sweetsteve (Aug 3, 2004)

The guys at Red Dog were pretty good to me.

Late last night, I caste some clams from the ocean beach. I was using a ten foot Ugly Stick rod and reel combo. I actually forgot the tackle I bought earlier in the house, so, I used a old "striper rig" I picked up from Wal-Mart in Maryalnd. I has a J hook close to a red floatee that goes to a svivel clip thing which I had to attach three 1 oz. pyramidal sinkers too. Despite all this, I caught my first ocen fish, a ten inch sand shark.

This morning I was out on the beach and with the proper tackle and didn't catch anything. But, I did put my filet knife into my hand, accidentally.

Tonight, I try the bay.

Thank you for all the advice.

I will post more later.

Regards,
Stephen


----------

